# Halp!!!



## alhays31808 (Aug 27, 2011)

My glofish zebra danio's tail is broken, and she is having a really hard time swimming. What do i do?? should i go ahead and flush her?*c/p*


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

Not going to get into how she broke her tail...If you feel like she is suffering, the most humane thing to do would be to euthanize her...small amount of water, float ice cubes in it until very cold, and drop the fish in...they will usually pass away in very short order. Kind of like hyperthermia, they just basically go to sleep.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Never flush a live fish. That just causes extra suffering.


----------



## alhays31808 (Aug 27, 2011)

oh, ok...


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

If you happen to have clove oil and vodka, that is another humane way to put fish down. Put them to sleep with the clove oil, and the vodka will kill them.


----------

